# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hoi

## 123jaco

Hallo ik ben nieuw op dit forum
Bij mij is de verdenking van lch in de longen
Ik ben 59 jr oud.
Wie kan mij meer vertellen over lch bij volwassenen?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedendag 123Jaco,

Allereerst welkom op de site van gezondheidsnieuws....ik weet niet wat het is: lch in de longen!!!!
ik wens en hoop dat je eerdaags een reactie krijgt van een persoon die hier iets meer over kan vertellen uit eigen ervaring, of jou kan verwijzen naar een site die hier meer over vertelt....ik weet niet zo goed waar het topic zit van longen maar het zal hier ongetwijfeld bij staan, dus als je Forum aanklikt dan schrol je met de muis je gewoon net zo lang naar beneden totdat je uitkomt bij de gezondheid van longen enz...succes ermee, en heel veel sterkte met het ontdekken wat het is, en met de afloop van deze ontdekking....LCH...
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Leontien

Hallo 123Jaco, inederdaad welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Je kunt inderdaad binnen de rubriek Longen een bericht plaatsen met je vraag. Dan kunnen andere forumleden erop reageren om gerichter antwoorden te krijgen. Ook kun je bovenin in het zoekvenster het onderwerp intikken en dan krijg je een overzicht van berichten die op dit forum staan. Veel sterkte en tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## 123jaco

Elisabeth, hartelijk dank voor je antwoord ik ga zeker kijken bij longen.
Deze site is nog nieuw voor me, dus moet hem nog verder ontdekken. :Confused: 
Groetjes Jaco

----------


## 123jaco

Hoi Leontien,
Bedankt voor je reactie, ik ga verder zoeken op de site, is nog even wennen  :Confused: 

Groetjes Jaco

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge Jaco,

In het begin is het altijd wennen op een site, ik had er zelf ook moeite mee, maar al kijkende en klikkende met de muis kwam ik op allerlei onderwerpen terecht en op een gegeven moment heb je het onder de knie. :Big Grin: .soms is het een klein speurtochtje maar het is de moeite waard....Leontien is het opperhoofd dus voor specifieke vragen of hulp kun je bij haar terecht!!! succes ermee...prettige dag verder...
Groetjes van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------

